# Skipjack 14 foot Sailboat - Need Advice on How to Rig



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been given a 14 ft Skipjack Sailboat that I am hoping to get back on the water so my son and I can learn to sail together. The sailboat had been on the track to being restored when the previous owner passed away. When I got the boat it had been repainted, but the hardware was all in a box. The mainsail, jib, mast and boom are in fine condition, and I have figured out how to remount all the hardware..... what I do not know is how to replace and rig all the lines.

I have scoured the internet and have only come up with a couple of pictures of one other Skipjack sailboat... and I was unable to get any close up pictures to see how the lines are run....

Does anybody out there know anybody with close up pictures of a Skipjacks rigging .... or how I can get a rigging diagram for it...

The boats were made by the Newport Boat Company... But I cannot even locate that company anymore...

My email address is [email protected] if anybody can help.

Thanks....

Clark in Mount Plymouth, FL


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.glen-l.com/free-book/rigging-small-sailboats.html

Try this link to Glen L "rigging small boats" it's actually free. if the link is messed up just go to glenL.com

good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey! Thank you so much Denise.... YOU are a Nautical FOX!

This is exactly what I have been looking for...

I just printed out the book and will dive in right now...

See ya..

Clark


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

The skipjack was manufactured by Cardinal Yachts. Harry R. Sindle: 
Address:	7519 Ware Neck Rd., Gloucester, VA 23061
Phone:	804-693-5928

There was a fleet at the Ware River Yacht Club, Gloucester, VA. Somebody there must remember how to rig them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BINGO! Thank you so much Hudsonian ---- a home run...

I called Mr. Sindle at Cardinal Yachts and he was indeed the manufacturer for the Newport Skipjack Sailboat.

He is retired now.... but he said he would look around and see if he has a Rigging Diagram or pictures.... and he may even have some parts available for the boat....

This is a great list.... I wish I knew about it sooner...

Thanks again folks and I will report back to let you know how it's going...

Clark in Mount Plymouth, FL


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, I too have a Skipjack. I picked it up early this summer to teach the grand kids to sail but didn't get finished patching and painting until after they went back home. It's ready for next summer though. Cardinal Yachts, by the way, is but half an hour from me.
Also see Sherwood's "Field Guide to Sailboats," page 46.


----------



## upslims (Jul 26, 2013)

Older post but I currently have a project skip jack and am looking for info/photos on rigging and what not. Any help would be much appreciated!

Bryan


----------



## jeffroyal (Feb 4, 2015)

I was recently fortunate enough to be given my first sailboat. It is a Skipjack 15. I have done some research and discovered this forum in hopes that you might be able to assist with getting this boat back on the water. 

I have everything with the exception of the center board. Anyway, I was hoping that someone might be able to assist me in locating one or perhaps provide the dimensions on it. I am pretty sure that it is around 1/4" thick.

Any photos that you could send or share would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

jeffroyal said:


> I have everything with the exception of the center board. Anyway, I was hoping that someone might be able to assist me in locating one or perhaps provide the dimensions on it. I am pretty sure that it is around 1/4" thick.
> 
> Any photos that you could send or share would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Jeff, if this centerboard is around 1/4" it is probably made of aluminum. Centerboard must be rigid enough to keep it's shape under load. Aluminum that size and thickness will not be cheap. If you can get away with a thicker board, you can fiberglass a pre-cut piece of Hardie board siding. If you cant find anyone who can give you exact dimensions, you can experiment with a piece of cardboard to make sure it will fit properly. 
Best of luck restoring this boat.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

The centerboard was indeed made of aluminum. I went to school with the guy that owned Skipjack #1.
It was originally made by Mobjack Manufacturing near Gloucester VA, which was acquired by Newport Boats. I think the boat was originally to be named "Crackerjack" until patent protection probably forced the change.
Anyway, there is one in our neighborhood, but I've never seen it launched, and never seen the owner.
I was always impressed with these boats. Completely self bailing, contrasted to the 420 and FJ used by junior programs. Perhaps it was too much boat for juniors, but at one time I understand it was used at the Naval Academy. Full battened mail, which was unusual for a monohull.


----------



## jeffroyal (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I finally made a centerboard for this boat out of 1/4" aluminum. I scaled the dimensions off of a drawing I found online. If anyone needs any direction or photos for rigging this boat, let me know. I had a hard time finding anyone with info so I will be glad to share. Sailed this boat twice and love it! 

Have a great 4th weekend!

JEff


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

jeffroyal said:


> Well I finally made a centerboard for this boat out of 1/4" aluminum. I scaled the dimensions off of a drawing I found online. If anyone needs any direction or photos for rigging this boat, let me know.
> ** snip }


I'm surprised with the internet and all more boats ... even rare boats... don't have info online... Have you ever thought of posting your pictures and info in a blog for people in the future?


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Somewhere in the vaults of my boat literature I have a Mobjack Mfg. booklet w/ pictures and descriptions of all the boats they were building in the late 60s. They built at least nine different boats.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

ggray said:


> Somewhere in the vaults of my boat literature I have a Mobjack Mfg. booklet w/ pictures and descriptions of all the boats they were building in the late 60s. They built at least nine different boats.


And someday there might be a new owner who would jump for joy to see that on line... and/or a pdf


----------

